# Video - audio will play but not video



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

I recently ran crossed a problem, while attempting to play a video (either captured by my device or online) The audio is output just not the video.

I have conducted a general search and did not come up with a resolution.

I have a Mesmerize Running AS 10.5. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

it is the kernel twisty. 10.5 has the latest version of the lean kernel and it has video playback issues. you can either download mobo player from the market or you can downgrade the kernel. i am currently running v1.5.1 of the kernel in 10.6 and it is working good, so it should work good in 10.5 as well. all you have to do is download the zip file for the version you want to your sd card and flash it over awesome sauce in CwM recovery. i don't know if it is important when flashing a kernel, but i always disable lagfix and reboot before i flash anything. you can find the kernel files in this link
http://rootzwiki.com...el-v201-111711/


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Quote<all you have to do is download the zip file for the version you want to your sd card and flash it over awesome sauce in CwM recovery. i don't know if it is important when flashing a kernel, but i always disable lagfix and reboot before i flash anything. >Quote

Thanks for the timely response. I tried the mobo player and did not have any luck.

I am familiar with flashing over AS with the new version, not sure how to successfully remove the old kernel.(had a bad experience with trying to remove old voodoo kernels & had a bad softbrick) please keep it simple as I am extremely new to the world of roms and kernels?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

you don't have to remove the old kernel. just go to the link in my last post, scroll down to where it says changelog, and click on the v 1.5.1 link. that will prompt for you to save the zip file for that version of the lean kernel. it would be easier to just download it on your phone straight to the sd card instead of doing it on the pc and transferring it over. once you have the zip file stored on your sd card, you will need to go into recovery and flash it from there like you would a ROM like awesome sauce. for good measure, you should probably disable lagfix if you have it enabled before flashing the kernel to assure it works properly, then re-enable it afterwards. when you flash the kernel zip by itself, the only thing it does is replace the current kernel with the new one, so you shouldn't have any issues with losing data. after you do this, you should be able to playback videos again. i have noticed that a lot of the download links here don't show up properly when using the rootzwiki app on my Mes, so when i want to D/L something directly to my phone, i come here by using the dolphin browser HD with it set to desktop user agent so the full site comes up, and from that i can easily download from here to my sd card in my phone


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, I just installed AS without downloading Voodoo. So unless it was something which came with it I shouldn't have it......


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 13, 2011)

no problem. just so you know, ASX 10.0.6 has comradseven's kernel built in instead of imoseyon's lean kernel, but it seemed to be slower so i flashed the lean kernel into 10.0.6 instead. actually i think JP said it was a mod he made that was causing it but since i already got the lean kernel and my Mes is flying, i will keep it that way for now. oh, and you should definately look into enabling lagfix because it does make your phone faster


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

(know I PM'ed you with my reply but figured Id put it on here so all could read) I opted for Awesome Sauce 10.6 and stuck with the provided kernel which did fix my video issue. The contrast levels have been changed so videos don't appear to be as vivid but helps with battery consumption.

~Side Note~ My work around for the slower response was to download "Spare Parts app" from the market and increase the animations speed. I personally don't notice a speed difference front 10.5 to 10.6 with the animation speed boosted.


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Fixed!


----------

